
Mathematics Made Difficult – A Handbook for the Perplexed (1971) [pdf] - peterwwillis
http://i7-dungeon.sourceforge.net/math_hard.pdf
======
thyrsus
Is this publication approved by Dr. Linderholm?

I love this book, but my gratitude to the author means I'd like his wishes
honored.

------
amelius
If one is into this kind of thing, one should really read these books: [1]

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Principia_Mathematica](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Principia_Mathematica)

~~~
78666cdc
Your suggestion is nonsensical to me. The two books have significantly, if not
entirely, different airs, purposes, domains, styles, and audiences.

